# Central Nebo elk



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, my wife has a central nebo rifle elk tag. No this post isn't about someone telling me where to find an elk. We are keeping our fingers crossed every day hoping that the bulls we have picked out havn't meet up with an arrow before she gets her chance on the 18th.

So this post is hoping that some of you might know guys who have archery tags on this unit and can give us an idea of the success they have had. We moved off the trail as a very nice bull rode by on the back of a horse Friday afternoon so I know there are a few hitting the dirt.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

going hunting down there this week end. that place has some great wallows...


----------



## Elkster (Aug 22, 2008)

Troy, good luck to your wife! Hope ya find a good one!


----------

